# new yaker in town



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

well got the caper today , cleaned it up, now just a matter of time before the maiden voyage to lynnhaven inlet. ......as soon as i get a pfd. if ya got one for sell lmk . thanks.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*cool beans*

I think you will have a blast with the Caper.


The neat thing about Caper is, .. you can be out for a drive, and see some water your curious about, and have it in the water in a couple minutes. I carried mine through thick brush, down steep banks, etc. etc. I just recently bought my son a new Prowler 13', so I took posession of the Caper again. 

Let me know if you still need that small crate I have......its yours.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

J_Lannon said:


> I think you will have a blast with the Caper.
> 
> 
> The neat thing about Caper is, .. you can be out for a drive, and see some water your curious about, and have it in the water in a couple minutes. I carried mine through thick brush, down steep banks, etc. etc. I just recently bought my son a new Prowler 13', so I took posession of the Caper again.
> ...



pm sent. thanks.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Hurry and get that thing wet before it gets too cold, trust me you'll be kickin' yourself in the arse for it all winter if you don't


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

working on it . anyone have any suggestions on a decent pfd to get and where?


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

*Pfd*

If your sust looking for function rather than looks try wal-mart. Also I might have an old orange one layin arround if I have it you want it it's yours. Also gotta change yer screen name now shorefishier don't fit no more.
ASSASIN.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

bassassasin said:


> If your sust looking for function rather than looks try wal-mart. Also I might have an old orange one layin arround if I have it you want it it's yours. Also gotta change yer screen name now shorefishier don't fit no more.
> ASSASIN.


yea i know , i wonder if i can change my name .  as far as the old orange on goes its not the boat type is it? those might be a lil uncomfortable paddeling . lol


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Those orange ones suck; to bulky. You shoulda said something when you picked up the yak, I got an old PFD lying around to (15 bucks). Although I'm of the mind PFDs are like underwear; pick one that's comfortable and that only you'll wear. Bass Pro Shops has a pretty good selection of comfortable vests with lots of pockets and such for gear.

Remember, you wear the vest to protect your life, not to look good. So pick one that's comfortable, fits well, and does everything you need it to.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Agree. Get one that's comfortable or you'll think of reasons not to wear it. 

I got one free with my yak that's made for yak fishing... lots of pockets. When I first tried it on, I didn't think I would use them much. Over time, they have come in real handy for holding flares, munchies, cell phone, small tackle box, etc.

Something else to consider. The one's made for yakking have thinner floatation on your lower back area. More comfortable sitting in it all day.

As far as the one I have? It's a Extrasport Osprey Fishing PFD. 
When I got my boat, I wouldn't have spent that much for a vest, but after using it, I feel it's worth the $$.
.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Agree. Get one that's comfortable or you'll think of reasons not to wear it.
> 
> I got one free with my yak that's made for yak fishing... lots of pockets. When I first tried it on, I didn't think I would use them much. Over time, they have come in real handy for holding flares, munchies, cell phone, small tackle box, etc.
> 
> ...



yea i was looking at the pfd you mentioned. think im gonna buy that one over the winter.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

BubbaBlue said:


> Agree. Get one that's comfortable or you'll think of reasons not to wear it.
> 
> I got one free with my yak that's made for yak fishing... lots of pockets. When I first tried it on, I didn't think I would use them much. Over time, they have come in real handy for holding flares, munchies, cell phone, small tackle box, etc.
> 
> ...


Do any stores carry that PFD? Looks better'n mine, specially for yakking.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

i think i saw it at wild river outfitters web site. if not try Basspro


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Yep, thanks.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10151&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&partNumber=73706&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

np.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Interesting. I was just at the BPS in MD at lunch today. Happened to see them there. They didn't have many left. Looked like they were ones they were getting rid of to be replaced by more expensive ones. Same price as the web site. $75.

They had some real pricey ones too and I didn't see anything about them that would make me want to spend the extra money. $175+. 
.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I was considering the inflatable type that come with a CO2 cartridge, but after seeing that model, I've changed my mind. Gotta stop by BPS on the way down next week.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

can't fish today said:


> I was considering the inflatable type that come with a CO2 cartridge, but after seeing that model, I've changed my mind. Gotta stop by BPS on the way down next week.



yea i did too, but reading that its possible to malfunction , that could be a big problem .


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

*Wild River Swap Meet on 10/06*

They are having a gear swap parking lot sale on Saturday starting at 9:00am. Good chance to get a PFD for a good price.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Another problem with inflatables is what if you get tossed for whatever reason and you're knocked out or stunned? Be kinda hard to inflate them then, eh?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

New things are mostly betterand easier and more for comfort but sometimes the older things seem to be more reliable I've found out


----------

